# How do I reach the US embassy in Manila?



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Trying to reach the US embassy in Manila by phone is VERY hard. There is a notice on their web site saying The Embassy’s main trunk line 301-2000 is experiencing technical issues and prone to congestion. If your call can’t get through please use these numbers: 301-2166 or 301-2177, yes, 301-2000 is not working so I called both and got a recording not valid. Yes, I did put a 02 before the numbers. Also found this: To speak with the Citizenship and Passport team, please dial 2532 (citizenship inquires) or 2555 (passport inquires) on Mondays, Wednesdays or Thursdays (between 1:00 P.M. and 3:00 P.M.). So at 1PM Wednesday the 20th called 02-301-2555 and got thru! Got the recording that all is busy and call back which I did every few minutes for an hour and always got that recording. Yes, I did email them too!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Phil Expat is this for a Passport renewal ? You can do this all through the mail using a bank draft (new procedure) through BPI and the delivery service Air21 or if you need to make an appointment, you could schedule or cancel an appointment online.
Renew the 10-Year validity Adult Passport | Manila, Philippines - Embassy of the United States

Another note on the same link above: Emergency Travel in less than 2 weeks?

You may walk in to the Embassy only if you have a valid emergency travel in less than 2 weeks and there are no available passport appointment slots on our online calendar prior to your intended travel date. If there are available slots before your travel date, kindly book an appointment and bring proof of your urgent travel during your appointment.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I already applied for a passport renewal Dec 10th at the embassy outreach. Trying to find out what happen to my new passport.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Phil expat...I am not sure what happened with the phone calls but I have called the U.S. Embassy several times for various reasons as well as used their email system and I have always gotten a reply, every time. If I got a phone recording, I would hang up and try again in a few minutes and then I would get through but this has not happened more than once or twice.

Sorry the phones seem to be clogged every time you call...but keep trying because they are typically very good at answering calls and/or answering emails.

If all else fails, try to call the main U.S. Embassy hotline number in Washington DC, (toll free)...they will take your complaint and notify the U.S. Embassy here in Manila that they need to contact you. The Embassy's get graded on their ability to respond to U.S. Citizen needs and it does NOT look good if you make a complaint against the Embassy here in Manila and that should get them moving to assist you.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally got threw on 02-301-2555 and will get it this week.


----------



## Japan_Expat (May 6, 2016)

Large organisations tend to have consecutive phone numbers, so whenever I have problems getting through on the phone, I will alter the last digit of the unresponsive phone number. If it ends in "3" I'll use 2, or 4, 5, and keep going till I get through. It usually works.


----------

